
Why Terraform Mars? Large Space Habitats Open Solar System to Humans - bryanrasmussen
http://www.science20.com/robert_walker/so_you_thought_we_could_terraform_mars_quickly_large_space_habitats_instead_open_solar_system_to_humans-230592
======
eesmith
Not one mention of Sterling's "I'll believe in settling Mars when I see people
settling the Gobi Desert" observation.

The author writes "I suggest that the natural starting point is a habitat at
the lunar poles".

I disagree. The natural starting point is an independent ecosystem here on
Earth. That reduces the variables (like gravity and radiation), is cheaper to
build, and in the worst case of a system failure the abort mechanism is to
open the doors and walk out.

We need only to look at Biosphere 2 to see an example of how hard such a thing
might be.

A viable habitat would need to show that not only is it possible to be self-
sustaining for those living it in, but that it's possible to raise kids and
train them to be ecosystem engineers that can continue to maintain and develop
the habitat.

We are nowhere close to demonstrating that it is possible.

